# truma c3402 heating problem



## tolly (Aug 26, 2010)

Tried sparking up the heater only without hot water this morning.
Yellow and Green lights come on then after about 10 mins just Green,can hear the heater but very,very slow fan speed even after a further 20 mins.Is this normal(never used the thing before)Inside temp on Van 11c.Any advise would be very much appreciated.
Cheers
Tolly


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

do you have the heater temp set higher say no 7-8 as it sounds like the thermostate says the van is warm.


----------



## tolly (Aug 26, 2010)

tramp said:


> do you have the heater temp set higher say no 7-8 as it sounds like the thermostate says the van is warm.


 Yip have heater set on max


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

if it went green then red its a fault on combi boiler , green and yellow is heating mode the yellow goes out when temp reached.

so asuming the van is new to you there is a fault with the temp sensor , if you phone truma [have a look at web there web site] the ywill give details of a acredited dealer who not necessarily sells campers but are generally very good.

I take it the water heats up okay , if so try heating water to 60c [winter setting[ then turn on heating mode only , it should trick the fan into high output mode.


----------

